# clock removal



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

Is it possible to remove the clock from the notification bar, or even just hide it? I use a clock widget and for some reason the small clock right above it annoys me.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

This would require root ... I have not seen a specific mod for this yet (I am sure it could be done) nor have I seen this feature on a custom ROM (but I have not run many as stock is very buttery smooth IMO)

Makin' my Notes ...


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm working on a ROM that has the ability to remove the clock. I've posted a test on twitter and will create threads for it sometime in the coming week.


----------

